# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο >  [πλυντήριο Πιάτων] AEG oko-favorit 80860iW

## savvaske35

χαιρεται,

Εχω απο το ετος 1999 1 πλυντηριο πιατων, απο γερμανια, AEG oko-favorit 80860iW.

Ειναι εντοιχιζομενο. Το εχω ανοιξει αποιρες φορες, εχω κανει ανεκδοτες τηλεφ. συνομιλιες με τα εδω εξουσιοδοτημενα σερβις.

Ολοι τους λενε, ειναι on-line με την AEG, και εχουν δικο τους username, βαρανε το PNC και τα λοιπα κ δεν υπηρχε ποτε το μοντελο.

Εν παση μετα απο πολυ κουβεντα το ονομαζουν ειδικο μοντελο.....

καμια φερραρι εχω?



Η πιο συχνη του σταση



θερμοστοιχειο στο καδο χαμηλα (δεν ζεσταινε τα νερα) 2 φορες αλλαγη



μπαινει εδω



αντισταση (δεν ζεσταινει τα νερα) ποτε δεν καηκε



ρελε (δεν ζεσταινει τα νερα) 





Πως μπορω να κανω ελεγχο το ρελε?  να το αφαιρεσω να το δωσω ρευμα απο το σπιτι, και να δω ποιες επαφες να κανουν τι?


Παντως, αν τα AEG ειναι καλη ποιοτητα, και δεν χαλανε, τα αλλα τα ποιο φθηνα?

Ετοιμος ειμαι για BLUESKY και ALASKA, βαρεθηκα, σαν να πιανεις φιατ παλιο, να το αλλαζεις σετ φλαντες GOETZE για στεγανοποιηση απ το στυλιδη, και σε 1 ετος, λες και βρεχει λαδια μεσα στο χωρο του κινητηρα.

----------


## j kalai

Oντως το μοντελο του πλυντηριου σου δεν υπαρχει.
Το ρελε που εχεις του δεινεις ρευμα και μετρα τις επαφες αν κλεινουν.

----------


## johnkou

Tο ρελε υπαρχει και η τιμη του ειναι γυρω στα 40 ευρω,αν ενδιαφερεται ο Σαββας να του πω απο που να το παραγγειλει.

----------


## savvaske35

ευχαριστω johnkou, το εχω παραγγειλει ηδη. να σαι καλα.

----------


## savvaske35

σημερα εβγαλα το πλυντηριο απ τη θεση του, ηταν ολυ σφιχτα μεσα, εβαλα συρμα χοντρο στα ποδια σαν γαντακια και το τραβηξα.

εβγαλα τα καπακια.

και εβγαλα το ρελε.

μολις το εβγαλα εκανε σαν τενεκες μεσα καθως το σηκωνα.

Το ανοιξα και επεσε 1 ελατηριο πρωτα.



Ειδα οτι οι επαφες ειναι μαυρες. Ειναι ακριβως ιδιες οπως οι πλατινες στα παλια αυτοκινητα.

Απλα στα αυτοκινητα, οι στρογγυλες επαφες εκανα "βυζακι" δλδ εξογκωμα ή βαθουλωμα.

Εδω απλα ηταν μαυρο.



Πηρα 1 κατσαβιδι μικρο, το εβαλα μπροστα 1 χοντρο γυαλοχαρτο με χαρτοταινια, ωστε να μπορεσω να καθαρισω τις επαφες.





μολις καθαρισα, ξαναεβαλα το κινητο μερος που ειχε βγει, κ το ελατηριο συγκρατησης του κ το εκλεισα.



Τωρα κλεινοντας χειροκινητα κυκλωμα, θα πρεπει με το πολυμετρο να δω τι βγαζει, σωστα?

----------


## savvaske35

οριστε και βιντεακι με δοκιμη το ρελε.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb5exWsngp0

εκανα ελεγχο αν κανει κυκλωμα 14-13 κ 24-23 οταν οπλιζει το ρελε κ ειναι κανονικοτατα.

επισης μετρησα κ τη αντισταση μπας κ καηκε αυτη



αλλα ειναι 40-42 Ω που ειναι νορμαλ για τα Batt που ειναι.

ακομα δεν ζεσταινει τα νερα. Καμια αλλη ιδεα? Εκτος το πεταμα......Θα το φτιαξω και μετα θα το καψω το μπ#$$$$λο!!!!

----------


## j kalai

Το προγραμμα τελειωνει κανονικα? δηλαδη κανει ολη την πλυση ή κολλαει και αναβοσβηνουν λαμπακια?
Την καλωδιωση και την πλακετα την εχεις ελεγξει?

----------


## savvaske35

το προγραμμα τελειωνει κανονικα, και αναλογως με τα απλυτα σκευη, βγαζει διαφορετικο χρονο πλυσης. Δεν κολλαει, δεν αναβοσβηνει κανενα λαμπακι. Οταν τελειωνει κανει ηχο κανονικα.

Τις πλακετες που εχει ειναι 2 στην προσοψη-πορτα 





κ μια κατω στα ποδια.



επισης, οταν το εκανε αυτο παλια το πλυντηριο αλλαζα το αισθητηριο στο καδο και  ζεσταινε, τωρα εβαλα καινουργιο (10ε) και παλι δεν ζεσταινει.

----------


## j kalai

Τα καλωδια απο την παροχη του ρελε στην πλακετα δεν πανε? 
Μηπως εκει εχει τιποτα καμμενο? 
την πλακετα την εχεις ελεγξει?

Βγαλε μια φωτογραφια και την πλακετα ωστε να σε βοηθησουν και οι ηλεκτρονικοι εδω μεσα. Μονο σημειωσε που πανε τα καλωδια στην πλακετα για την παροχη ρευματος του πηνιου του ρελε.

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν πάει τάση στην αντίσταση όταν υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να ζεστάνει νερό? αν όχι ξεκίνα από εκεί και ακολουθώντας ανάποδα την διαδρομή δες μέχρι που φτάνει η τάση και κόβετε ώστε να βρεις την βλάβη. αν πηγαίνει τάση στην αντίσταση τότε ή είναι καμένη ή έχει γεμίσει άλατα και δεν ζεσταίνει.

----------


## savvaske35

ευχαριστω τους 2 παραπανω χρηστες για τις προτασεις τους. 

Το εψαξα κ σημερα παλι, ειδα τα καλωδια, ολα ειναι καλα, και καταληγουν στην πλακετα. Πηρα την αντιπροσωπεια και ζητησα βοηθεια, μπας κ ξερουν καμια συχνη βλαβη.

Η Απαντηση ηταν να το παω απο εκει, δλδ να βρω φορτηγακι, να παω απο κιλκις - σαλονικη (ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΘΥΜΗΣΑ) και να το αφησω, και αν δεν γινεται, να δανειστω παλι φορτηγακι, και να ξαναπαω.

οποτε εκανα το παρακατω.



Συνδεσα τη παροχη του πλυντηριου πιατων στο ζεστο νερο.

και ρυθμισα το θερμοστατη του ηλεκτρικου θερμοσιφωνα στους 60 ' Celsius.

καμια καλυτερη προταση?

λετε τα γερμανικα πλυντηρια να ειναι σαν τα γερμανικα αυτοκινητα? πολυ καλα αλλα αμα παθουν κατι σε πηδ.....νε?

Ειλικρινα, απο τοτε που βγηκαν τα κορεατικα αυτοκινητα, σωθηκε ο κοσμος. Με τις "γερμανικες" κατασκευες , μαλλον καηκαμε σε ολα τα επιπεδα.

Βαλε VW, audi, BMW, mercedes, ολα πολυ καλα, αλλα ολο κατι ψιλομαλ@κ....ες παθαινουν και σε γυρναν τη διαθεση.

Παρτε 1 hyundai accent, Απλα καντε 400.000 χλμ ,και αλλαξτε μονο αναλωσιμα, και συμπληρωστε λαδι.

Απλα ο κορεατης δεν το κανει θεμα, κανει δουλεια, μετακινηση οχι περιπετεια.....

Δεν θα βρω κορεατικο πλυντηριο σε κανα σουπερμαρκετ, μολις ξαναχαλασει , αυτο θα παρω. Τερμα τα made in germany.

Αν ειχε ελληνικο με ανταλλακτικα, εννοειτε ελληνικο.

AEG τελος απο μενα.

----------


## p270

παρε lg κορεατικο νομιζω ειναι η κατι τετοιο

----------


## savvaske35

περασαν 15 μερες, και απο οτι καταλαβα, η συνδεση με το ζεστο νερο ειναι μεν καλη για την ποιοτητα πλυσης, αλλα το πλυντηριο κανει στιγματα σαν μουχλα, πανω στα πλαστικα του μερη, και στο φιλτρο στο σιφωνι του.
Και τα βγαζω κ τα καθαριζω.
Πριν που επλενε, εστω με το κρυο νερο, ποτε δεν μυριζε.

οποτε το βαζω να τροφοδοτειτε ξανα απο κρυο νερο, και περιμενω ακομα το ρελε , αν δεν ξυπνησει κ με το ρελε τοτε θα το πεταξω οντως.

Carre four, εχει 1 μαματο, 250ε νομιζω. Τα ανταλλακτικα που εδωσα απο τοτε που πηρα το AEG ειναι περισσοτερα χωρις πλακα. 

4 φορες αισθητηριο απο 7-10 ευρω εκαστο (7 πριν 7 χρονια, 10 φετος)
1 φορα μοτερ πλυσης με φτερωτη και παρελκομενα 180 ευρω , το πηρα μεταχ. απο ebay.de καμια 50 ευρω.

----------


## j kalai

Τι μαρκα ειναι αυτο απο το carre four?

----------


## savvaske35

blue sky

----------


## savvaske35

εδω κ  1 εβδομαδα, εχει ερθει το ανταλλακτικο ρελε, (στη φωτο ειναι το κουτι του νεου ρελε, με το παλιο ομως με μονωτικη γυρω του)



Το εβαλα, και οντως μεχρι στιγμης αψογα, ζεματανε τα πιατα!

----------

